# Cap, Gens, Res



## Cracker Jack

Hola als meus amics catalans. Estic aquí una altra vegada. Tinc una pregunta sobre la gramática catalana. Es tracta de les paraules CAP, GENS i RES. Entenc que cap i gens com indicacións de negació son iguals a les de ningún i ninguna en castellà. També res correspon al la paraula nada en castellà.

He intentat utilitzar cada una de aquestes paraules en las frases seguentes:
 
1. Quan vaig arribar a la clase, no hi ha cap estudiants.

2. Anit hi havia un apagon. Era fosca, no hi ha gens de llum.


3. No pateixis! No pasa res.


No sé si son correctes. Corregeixiu-me sisplau. Encara, no estic segur de les regles gramátiques sobretot l’us de cap, res i gens. De fet, nomes he escrit per intentar si poc construir frases utilitzant aquestes paraules.

Una altra cosa. Es veritat que en Catalunya, despres de batxillerat, tots els estudiants reben el Certificat C de catala? Si es veritat, wow. En la meva universitat, La Servei de la Llengua Catalana concedeix el C despres d’aprovar el nivell de suficiencia. En l’EOI es dona el C despres de nivell 4.

Moltes gracies.


----------



## Mei

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hola als meus amics catalans. Estic aquí una altra vegada. Tinc una pregunta sobre la gramàtica catalana. Es tracta de les paraules CAP, GENS i RES. Entenc que cap i gens com indicacions de negació són iguals que ningún i ninguna en castellà. També res correspon al la paraula nada en castellà.
> 
> He intentat utilitzar cada una de aquestes paraules en las frases seguentes:
> 
> 1. Quan vaig arribar a la clase, no hi ha cap estudiants.
> 
> 2. Anit hi havia un apagon. Era fosca, no hi ha gens de llum.
> 
> 
> 3. No pateixis! No pasa res.
> 
> 
> No sé si són (els verbs s'accentuen en cas de que coincideixin en altres paraules, en aquest cas, son/sueño, son pare/su padre,etc ) correctes. Corregeixiu-me sisplau (corretgiu-me-les, si us plau). Encara, no estic segur de les regles gramátiques (normes gramàticals) sobretot en l’us de cap, res i gens. De fet, només he escrit per intentar si poc construir frases utilitzant aquestes paraules.
> 
> Una altra cosa. És veritat que a Catalunya, després de batxillerat, tots els estudiants reben el Certificat C de català? Si és veritat, wow. A la meva universitat, El Servei de la Llengua Catalana concedeix el C després d’aprovar el nivell suficient. En l’EOI es dóna el C després de nivell 4.
> 
> Moltes gràcies.


Hola,

1. Quan vaig arribar a classe, no hi havia cap estudiant. 

2. Anit hi va haver una apagada (general, o en tot l'edifici). Era fosc, no hi havia gens de llum. També es pot dir "Anit se'n va anar el llum a tot l'edifici. Era fosc, no n'hi havia gens de llum)

3. No pateixis, no passa res.

L'escrius molt bé, sempre he pensat que el català és difícil.

Salutacions.

Mei


----------



## Mei

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Una altra cosa. Es veritat que en Catalunya, despres de batxillerat, tots els estudiants reben el Certificat C de catala? Si es veritat, wow. En la meva universitat, La Servei de la Llengua Catalana concedeix el C despres d’aprovar el nivell de suficiencia. En l’EOI es dona el C despres de nivell 4.
> 
> Moltes gracies.


 
Doncs la veritat, no ho sé, em sembla que sí.  

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Mei said:
			
		

> Era fosc, no hi havia gens de llum. També es pot dir "Anit *se'n va anar el llum* a tot l'edifici. Era fosc, no n'hi havia gens de llum)
> Mei


Hola Mei!  
Dius "el llum"?   jo dic "la llum"
...mmm...obriré un nou thread sobre això...

salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## Roi Marphille

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Es tracta de les paraules CAP, GENS i RES. Entenc que cap i gens com indicacións de negació son iguals a les de ningún i ninguna en castellà. També res correspon al la paraula nada en castellà.


 
Hola amic Cracker Jack!
el nostre estudiant preferit!  

mmm..sí, "cap" i "gens" són usades per a negacions i l'equivalent en castellà seria "ningún" i "ninguna" però no en aquest ordre. Els dos poden voler dir tan un com l'altre sempre _depenent del context_. En algunes ocasions´, "gens" també es pot traduïr com a "nada" en castellà. 

CATALÀ-CASTELLANO
cap = ningún, ninguna  nada  
gens = ningún, ninguna  nada  
ningú = nadie  

No hi ha cap núvol = no hay ninguna nube
No he vist cap ocell = no he visto ningún pájaro
No té gens de gana = No tiene (nada) de hambre
No gens! = en absoluto!

També sabràs que en català tenim el "pas" que és bàsicament el mateix que en francès. La utilitzem també per a negació, sobretot en els dialectes centrals i en l'Standard. En castellà no existeix. 

No t'ho pots pas acabar = no eres capaz de acabártelo (+o-)
No fa pas fred = No hace frío
No tens pas un cigarret? = ¿tienes (acaso) un cigarrillo?
No sap pas parlar francès = no habla francés. 

Espero que et serveixi d'alguna cosa!
No tinguis pas vergonya de preguntar més coses eh? 

Salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## Samaruc

Hola.

*Res / Gens / Cap*

Tal com jo ho veig:

Res: És un terme absolut, es refereix a l'absència de tot.
Gens: És un terme relatiu, es refereix a l'absència d'alguna cosa expressada en termes no comptables.
Cap: És un terme específic, es refereix a l'absència d'alguna cosa expressada com a elements individuals.​
Si tens la referència del castellà, CAP equival a "ninguno-a", mentre que RES i GENS equivalen a "nada" (en castellà no existeix el matís entre el "nada" absolut i el relatiu).

Per exemple:

Què hi ha al calaix? No hi ha RES -> És a dir, és completament buit, en termes absoluts.
Hi ha pa al calaix? No, no n'hi ha GENS -> Vol dir que no hi ha pa (terme no comptable) al calaix, però potser hi ha una altra cosa, no assegura que el calaix estiga buit.
Hi ha peces de pa al calaix? No, no n'hi ha CAP. -> Vol dir que no hi ha cap peça de pa (referit a elements particulars i comptables).​
Per altra banda, supose que ja saps que Res / Gens / Cap s'empren en frases negatives i també en interrogatives (en aquest cas en sentit positiu).

Espere que et servesca d'ajuda.

*La llum / el llum*

Segons ho empre jo:
La llum (femení): el concepte.
El llum (masculí): l'objecte que fa llum.​
Si això és correcte, em sembla que l'exemple de Mei no estaria bé.


Salutacions.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola. En primer lloc, voldria donar les gràcies a vosaltres – Mei, Roi i Sam per ensenyar-me més que he demanat. Realment, he après molt. Sé que sempre puc confiar en vosaltres. J’espero que no estigueu farts en ajudar-me. En el futur, posaré mes preguntes.

Mei, gràcies si creus que li vaig escriure molt bé. D’altra banda, les teves correccions diuen una història different. Si, tens raó, el català és difícil sobretot per un estranger com jo. Moltes vegades, em costa distingir entre la a i la e, per que són pronuncien les dues letres com a, per exemple Espanya.

Roi, gràcies també. No sabia que també existeix el pas en català. Sé que com francès, els pronoms hi i en són iguals que y i en. Els dits pronoms, em costen també sobretot la contracció quan els dos pronoms van junts. Pero preguntaré sobre ells en un altre fil. 

Sam, ara me recordo. En una lliçó anterior, la nostre professora va esmentar que és usar el pronom cap per substituir els substantius comptables i el gens per els incomptables. De fet, inclos vaig inventar un codi – C cap comptable.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Rarsonic

Atenció! Les paraules "cap", "res", "gens", "ningú"... i d'altres *NO* són equivalents a "ningun", "nada", "nadie"... del castella. Mentre que en castellà neguen per si soles, no ho fan en català. Hi cal un adverbi "no" per negar.

Sobretot en els casos on aquestes partícules es posen al principi, com:

"Res em fa feliç"
"Cap persona ha vingut a la festa"
"Ningú m'estima"

Les tres frases anteriors no indiquen negació de cap mena. Aquí està la manera correcta:

"Res _no_ em fa feliç"
"Cap persona _no _ha vingut a la festa"
"Ningú _no _m'estima"

Finalment, quan a una pregunta voleu contestar simplement "res", "cap", "ningú", "gens"... com si diguessiu en castellà "nada", "ninguno", "nadie"... de fet s'hauria de dir: "no-res", "no-cap", "no-ningú", "no-gens".


----------



## Sancho Panza

Cracker Jack said:


> Una altra cosa. Es veritat que en Catalunya, despres de batxillerat, tots els estudiants reben el Certificat C de catala? Si es veritat, wow. En la meva universitat, La Servei de la Llengua Catalana concedeix el C despres d’aprovar el nivell de suficiencia. En l’EOI es dona el C despres de nivell 4.
> 
> Moltes gracies.


 


Mei said:


> Doncs la veritat, no ho sé, em sembla que sí.
> 
> Mei


 
Hola a tothom,
us puc dir que sí, que una vegada aprovem el segon de batxillerat obtenim directament el nivell C de Llengua Catalana. O també l'obtenim amb tres cursos de primaria i tota la Eso feta a Catalunya...  Això és així només des de el primers anys 90 (l'any 92 exactament), que en aprovar l'antic BUP també l'obtenien.
Si t'interesa veure més informació, això és el que diu la Generalitat:
http://www.gencat.net/diari/4168/04166078.htm

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Roi Marphille said:


> Dius "el llum"?  jo dic "la llum"
> ...mmm...obriré un nou thread sobre això...


 
Roi, molt bon vespre (o bon dia o bona tarda! )

A veure si aquest fil t'ajuda (o potser encara t'embolica més): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=250432&highlight=llum+verda

Mos veim!


----------



## chics

Roi Marphille said:


> També sabràs que en català tenim el "pas" que és bàsicament el mateix que en francès.
> No fa pas fred = No hace frío (no hace nada de frío)


Hola !

Només una petita aclaració, per si llegeix això algun amic francòfon : el *pas* existeix, en català i en francès (en occità també, oi?), però s'utilizen de diferent manera.

- En català es pot dir perfectament *no fa fred*, i no passa res, és una frase perfectament correcta. El _pas _afegeix un matís, que pot ser d'èmfasi, com a resposta a que algú abans ha dit que sí que en fèia, etc.
- En francès és al contrari, cal dir sempre el mot _pas _per a fer la negació. Únicament* il ne fait pas froid* és possible, si no es diu el _pas_ llavors la frase és _afirmativa_. De fet, el que oralment és possible -i freqüent, col·loquialment- es no dir el _ne._

En francès existeixen també _graus_ de_ nada:_

_Je ne sais pas = No ho sé _
_Je ne sais rien = No sé res_


----------



## avellanainphilly

Rarsonic said:


> Finalment, quan a una pregunta voleu contestar simplement "res", "cap", "ningú", "gens"... com si diguessiu en castellà "nada", "ninguno", "nadie"... de fet s'hauria de dir: "no-res", "no-cap", "no-ningú", "no-gens".




Penso que no hauríem de confondre la gent que intenta aprendre el català, donant com a fets els nostres desigs.. Contestar una pregunta amb "ningú" o "cap" en català és perfecte, mentre que no he sentit mai contestar amb "no-ningú", com a mínim en el meu dialecte. 


Això es va discutir en un altre fil i curiosament una altra persona  proposava el mateix...
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=378487


----------

